# Ervin Engine plans



## Tom Jamboretz (Oct 16, 2013)

A friend has purchased a set of castings for the Ervin hit and miss engine at a sale. However the plans were not there. Does anyone know where he could find the plans?    Thanks, TJ


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Oct 19, 2013)

PM me and I can send them to you in pdf format.
Lonnie


----------



## Tom Jamboretz (Oct 24, 2013)

I would like to thank hitnmiss49 for coming forward with the plans. This is how the forum helps each other. Thanks again,  TJ


----------

